# Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich fahre mit ein paar Jungs hier aus dem Board wohl Anfang Februar nach Fehmarn, mit dem Kutter auf Dorsch.

Das ganze ist für mich Neuland, habe ich keine Ahnung von. Normalerweise angle ich viel auf Raubfisch, dafür also ist viel Tackle vorhanden....

Jetzt meine Frage:

Wie stelle ich das ganze am besten an? Mit was für Ausrüstung gehe ich da am besten dran? Habe eine Multirolle zum Jerken, wollte wohl mit Jigs angeln. Ist die Multi zuempfehlen oder geht auch ne große Stationärrolle? Mit was für Gewichten muss ich da so rechnen?

Gibt es Möglichkeiten da mit "normalen"Ruten zu angeln oder schafft man sich besser ne günstige extra zu dem Zweck an? Wie lang? Ich werde sicher nicht oft auf den Kutter kommen, aber das ganze soll ja auch Spaß machen, und dazu gehört vernünftige Ausrüstung...

Fragen über Fragen, aber ich bin mir sicher hier kann jemand helfen... :m

CU Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Wenn Du mit der Multi werfen kannst, ist das sicherlich eine gute Wahl, allerdings solltest Du im Gegensatz zum Jerken auf Schnüre von max. 6 - 10 Kilo zurückgreifen.

Ansonsten Stationärrolle.

Eine Rute so um 3 - 3,30m mit WG so um die 100 Gramm sollte eigentlich für die meisten Bedingungen asureichen (Hechtspinne, Karpfenruten etc.)

Damit kann man "notfalls" auch 150 Gramm - Pilker werfen, für die normalerweise gebräuchlichen zwischen 60 und 100 Gramm reichts allemal.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

So eine lange Rute?

Ich hatte erwaqrtet das man eher mit kürzeren Ruten angelt, kommt man sich da sonst auf dem Kutter nicht eher in die Quere?

Was für Ködergewichte und Gewässertiefen kann man da denn so erwarten?


Ausserdem stellt sich dann ja noch die Frage nach dem Köder, eher ein Pilker oder Gummifisch? Je nachdem was für ein Gewicht man braucht um auf den Grund zu kommen könnte doch auch ein Gummifisch interessant sein, oder?

CU Stefan


----------



## akira (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Hallo Schleien-Stefan,

mit den Gewichten musst du gucken. Gibt ja den Spruch so leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig. Aber in der Regel reichen bei guten wetter so um die 60gr. Und ob Gummifisch oder Pilker musst du auch ausprobieren. Auf Langeland dies Jahr, hatten wir die Anfangszeit fast nur auf Gummiköder, und später dann ausschließlich nurnoch auf Pilker. Nimm beides mit und wenn auf das eine nichts läuft probier das andere aus. Viele angeln mit 3m Ruten vom Kutter. Meine Welt ist das nicht so ich habe ne 2,40m Rute die ich leider mal auf 2,20m oder so gekürzt habe(unfreiwillig) 

Grüß Clemens


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Anfang Februar gehts bei den normalen Kuttern auf Fehmarn schon manchmal weit raus- Tiefen bis etwa 40m. Wenn an Eurem Ausfahrttag dann noch ne gute Drift hinzukommt, kommste mit 60gr nur bis zu den Montagen Deiner Relingnachbarn.
Im Frühjahr habe ich Grundsätzlich Pilker bis 150gr in ausreichender Auswahl dabei. Obendrauf zwei 200gr Exemplare in Rot/Schwarz und Blau/Silber. Für Gufis/ Riesentwister nehme ich dann 150gr. Jigköpfe.


----------



## BennyO (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Genau Anfang Februar wirst du schwerere Pilker brauchen. Stell dich da mal so auf 100 - 150 Gramm ein.
Ja Zu den Ködern:
Nimm beides mit und probiere es einfach. Wie oben schon gesgat, wenn das eine nicht geht nimmse das andere.
Hoffe du wirst eine klasse Tour mit viel Fisch haben


Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

ich denke ne schwere hechtspinne mit nem wg von 120gr oda so..dazu ne 4000 rolle und ne 15 geflochtene.
pilker würde ich alles von 50-150gr mit nehmen!!dazu montagen mit einem jig!!


@Dorschbremse

sag mal 40m,so tief habe ich noch nie in er ostsee gefischt udn ich war schon im winter draussen??welcher kutter#c


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> @Dorschbremse
> 
> sag mal 40m,so tief habe ich noch nie in er ostsee gefischt udn ich war schon im winter draussen??welcher kutter#c


 

Beide Lüdtke- Brüder fahren z.T. weit raus - Also Südwind u. Silverland.
Liegen in Burgstaaken. 
Das machen se um sich (Ihren Kunden) die großen Dorsche zu klemmen.
Aber die machen aus ner -120gr. Hechtspinne Kleinholz - sofern Du aufgrund von Platzmangel an Bord den Drill forcieren mußt, d.h. das der Fisch nicht in ruhe ausgedrillt werden kann.


----------



## Waldima (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

@ Schleien-Stefan

Guck doch auch noch mal unter dem Thread "Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter/vom Boot gefangen?" nach. Wenn Du Dir dann Berichte aus der Jahreszeit/ dem Monat durchliest, in der/dem Du Deine
erste Tour machen möchtest, findest Du viele hilfreiche Tipps.

Gruß, Waldima


----------



## chris13 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

sag mal 40m,so tief habe ich noch nie in er ostsee gefischt udn ich war schon im winter draussen??welcher kutter#c



Im Fehmarnbelt gehts sogar bis 42m runter....wir waren da oft im Sommer!Also keine seltenheit!

Ja ne schwere Hechtspin mit 100 oder 120g WG müsste reichen!
Dazu geflochtene auf ner 4000-5000 Rolle!
Pilker: Kommt drauf an wo ihr hinfahrt und was fürn Wetter is! Also ich hab immer alles zwischen 30g und 200g dabei!
Merk dir:So leicht wie möglich so schwer wie nötig!
Als Beifänger nimmste einfach jigs.
Gummis/Shads darfste ruhig mitnehmen so um die 10-16cm lang!


Viel Spaß
mfg Chris


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*



chris13 schrieb:


> Ja ne schwere Hechtspin mit 100 oder 120g WG müsste reichen!
> Dazu geflochtene auf ner 4000-5000 Rolle!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris13 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Und auch solche Dorsche bekommste mit etwas Geduld und Geschick mit ner Hechtspin aussem Wasser!
Denoch sollte er als newbie ne etwas stärkere Rute nehmen-da haste recht!


----------



## chris13 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Aso ne Hechtspin kann ja auch nen dicken,fetten Hecht ab!Der wiegt zwar nicht 26kilo aber macht auch ordentlich theater!


----------



## micha_2 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

ich weiß nich ob manche leute schon damit geangelt haben, was sie hier aufschreiben?
in 42m tiefe angeln bei etwas drift und dann ne 120g rutemit noch 200g dran, da passt doch einiges nich zusammen. grad um diese zeit musst du mit starken winden, u dementsprechenden driften rechnen. manche kutterkapitäne bekommen es auch nich in den griff, das die drift rechtwinklig zum boot geht. also brauchst du ne gute allroundrute, 3,00 bis 3,60m und bis 180g wurfgewicht. möchtest du jiggen nimmst eher schwere pilker als beschwerung. hab es dieses jahr und das im mai, august u september erlebt, das dort solch driften waren, das du nur mit 200g ordentlich pilken könntest. stehst du dann noch an der seite vom kutter brauchst bissel härteres gerät


----------



## chris13 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Wenn du meine antwort richtig gelesen hättest,dann hättest du gesehn,dass ich geschrieben habe das es darauf ankommt wo der kapitän hinfährt!Da ich nicht auf Laichdorsch fahre angle ich auch nicht in diesen tiefen jedenfalls und komme auch mit der Hechtspin oder ner LightPilk zurecht!!!Und selbst nen 200g Pilker bekomme ich damit noch geführt...ich muss ja damit keine gewaltwürfe vollführen!


----------



## Hendreich (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Ich bin ein paar Jahre mit der MS Südwind Februar/März rausgefahren. Mitte/Ende Februar mußt du immer mit echten Krachern rechnen 20 kg+. Wir sind immer in dänische Gewässer gefahren. Du fängst nicht viele Dorsche, aber wenn dan große, und die sind dann auch sehr oft im Schwanz gehakt. Ich habe eine Rute Penn Carisma Senso Pilk 190 g und eine Penn Slammer mit 17 er Wiplash Pro. Das geht ganz gut damit. Von längeren Ruten kann ich da nur abraten. Wenn du zwei Meilen Drift hast bei 30 ig Meter Wassertiefe und einen 20kg Dorsch dran rumbaumelt kannst du die Hechtrute gleich hinterherwerfen. Der Kapitän fährt dem Fisch keinen Meter hinterher. Der reist dir alles zusammen. Ich hab schon solche Brummer gefangen, und auch welche verloren. 
Jetz bin ich Norgeinfiziert:c und hab für die Ostsee keine Zeit mehr.

Gruß Steffen #h


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

editiert, weil die Frage nicht beantwortet wird und die Antwort nur für Streit sorgt.
Gruß MS


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Au Mann, wie ich diesen erfrischenden jugendlichen Zynismus liebe!!!|kopfkrat 


Wenn Du im Leben alles so Ernst nimmst, wirste mit 25 Dein erstes Magengeschwür Dein Eigen nennen können.


----------



## chris13 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Wenn meinste jetzt ihn oder mich?

nochmal
@all:Mit ner Hechtspin bekommste son Ding raus!Ich beweiß es euch...wenn ihr mir die ausfahrt bezahlt:m


----------



## chris13 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

@ Junger Dorschler

Is ja schon fast Amtsanmassung was du hier machst|supergri ,du MS!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Au Mann, wie ich diesen erfrischenden jugendlichen Zynismus liebe!!!|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Wenn Du im Leben alles so Ernst nimmst, wirste mit 25 Dein erstes Magengeschwür Dein Eigen nennen können.




naja ich denke über das thema laichdorsche angeln wurde hier schon zur genüge diskutiert,also lasst uns bitte beim thema bleiben;-)


----------



## chris13 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Hier gehts nicht ums Laichdorschangeln...sondern ums angeln im Februar!!!Sonst würde der Titel doch:Wie fange ich den dicksten Laichdorsch???-heißen!


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> naja ich denke über das thema laichdorsche angeln wurde hier schon zur genüge diskutiert,also lasst uns bitte beim thema bleiben;-)


 
Klingt schon besser ! Diesen Post würd´ich glatt Unterschreiben.:m 


@ Chris- Meine abschließende Äußerung zur Hechspin:

Auf nem Kleinboot, wo ich den Fisch langsam ausdrillen könnte ohne die Montagen der nächsten fünf Relingnachbarn rechts und links sowie hinter mir einzusammeln würd *ich*´s auch schaffen! Auf´m Kutter nicht!!!
Trotz 19Jähriger Angelerfahrung nicht!!!
(Die anderen Kutterangler würden mich lynchen- Davon mal abgesehen)
Da scheinste mir trotzdem Über zu sein, ich verneige mich vor Dir!


Der Februar ist nun mal die Zeit, wo man auch mal ne Wildsau an der Angel spazieren führt! Laichdorsch Also.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

jo ich denke auch,dass wenn man schon im Februar raus fährt man auch den laichdorsch will,denn wer würde sich sonst minus gerade und winstärken bis 8 antun;-)

also zumm dem fischen kannste wirklich keine spinne mehr benutzen,da muss du schon was schweres nehmen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Hallo Leute, haltet bitte den Ball flach. Der Threadersteller möchte zum ersten mal zum Kutterangeln. Im Februar. Bitte unterstellt ihm nicht gezieltes Laichdorschangeln. 
Gebt Tipps zum angeln vom Kutter überhaupt oder schreibt gar nichts! 
Bitte!!!!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Ich habe da mal so eine Liste für unsere Jugendgruppe erstellt, die aus meiner Sicht ausreichend ist.

Vielleicht kannst Du da ja was mit anfangen:

*Ideale Grundausstattung für das Hochseeangeln vom Kutter auf der Westlichen Ostsee*

*Angelrute:                   Mittelschwere Pilkrute*


Wurfgewicht:        140 – 200 Gramm

Länge:                  2,70m – 3,60m



*Angelrolle:                  Mittelschwere Pilkrolle*


Schnurfassung:     100m mit 50mm 

Schnur:                 ca. 200m zu 35mm (Monofil) 
                            ca. 200m zu 15- 17mm (Geflochten)

*Zubehör: *

Pilker:                   ca. 5 Stück  im Gewicht 50 – 100 Gramm
                            Farbe: z.B. rot/silber, rot/grün,  

Beifänger:             ca. 5 - 10 Jigs (Gummiwurm mit Bleikopf bis 5 Gramm)
                            Farbe: Wurm = rot oder schwarz,   Kopf = gelb

Hakenlöser:           Zange, Spitze abgewinkelt, (Meerwasserbeständig)

Messer:                 Filetiermesser (Klingenlänge ca. 15 – 20 cm)

Bekleidung:           normal, je nach Witterung Regenbekleidung + Gummistiefel


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

@ Dorschgreifer

eigentlich ganz gut,nur würde ich die Pilker etwas schwerer wählen(hasse eigentlich pilken mit Pilkern über 80 gr.,aber im Februar ist die Drift eben stärker) und ein wenig wäremer anziehen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> @ Dorschgreifer
> 
> eigentlich ganz gut,nur würde ich die Pilker etwas schwerer wählen(hasse eigentlich pilken mit Pilkern über 80 gr.,aber im Februar ist die Drift eben stärker) und ein wenig wäremer anziehen


 
Also ich nehme nie schwerere Pilker mit, auch um die Jahreszeit nicht. Ich bin da bis jetzt immer mit runter gekommen und habe auch keine Probleme mit meinen Nachbarn gehabt.

Das mit den Klamotten ist ja klar, deshalb heisst es ja auch "je nach Witterung".

Die Liste ist allerdings auch nur ein Anhalt und nicht aller weisen letzter Schluß. Geht es rein auf Dickdorsch bei 40m, kann es etwas schwerer sein, dann bleibe ich allerdings zu Hause. Geht es aber ins Flachere, dann ist es voll ausreichend und wesentlich fängiger. Muß jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Im Zweifel vorher beim Käptn anrufen und fragen, in welche Tiefen er fährt.#6


----------



## chris13 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Nicht falsch verstehen...ich geh nicht Laichdorschangeln!!!Ich fahre zwar zu dieser Jahreszeit raus,aber nicht mit dem vorsatz Dicke zu fangen!!!

Wie gesagt ich angle mit ner LightPilk oder Spin aber da er Newbie ist sollte er doch etwas stärker und gegebenfalls auch mit Mono angeln ok!?

tschö chris


----------



## Hendreich (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

So wie bei diesem Thema geht das hier schon bei fast jedem Thread ab:v . Einer stellt eine ganz einfache Frage, und dann kommt irgendein Bombenleger der das ganze Thema ignoriert und anfängt rumzusabbenln. Chris13 mach dir keinen Kopf was der schreibt. Versuch dir einen schönen Tag zu machen und höre auf die Ratschläge von denen die es ernst meinen. Und wenn du zufällig einen großen Dorsch fängst freu dich. Du hast nichts gemacht, wofür du dich vor solchen möchtegern Fischschützern rechtfertigen mußt.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*



chris13 schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen...ich geh nicht Laichdorschangeln!!!Ich fahre zwar zu dieser Jahreszeit raus,aber nicht mit dem vorsatz Dicke zu fangen!!!


 
Das habe ich damit auch überhaupt nicht gemeint. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass die Dorsche im Tieferen in der Regel etwas größer sind, als die, die man im Flachwasser fängt. Wobei es natürlich auch Ausnahmen gibt, wo es genau anders herum ist. Insbesondere größere Wittlingsschwärme kommen ja oft in tieferen Regionen vor.

Nur 40m sind mir einfach zu anstrengend, das artet dann ja schon in Arbeit aus. Ich bin mehr der Lightpilk-Typ.


----------



## Dirk Kloppe (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Gruß aus Arnsberg. Erkundige dich ob der Kapitän auf Leiochdorsche angelt. Wenn ja,bleib da weg oder nehm nen anderen Kutter. Dan brauchst du auch keine 200 g Ruten und die Jungs können ihr Geschäft in Ruhe erledigen. Diese Sauerei sollte man nicht noch unterstützen. Du kommst mit ner 3 m Rute 10 Fire Line dicke hin. Gruß vom Dorschkiller. Wollte kein Anderes Thema aufgreifen aber ich fahre jedes Jahr um die Zeit nach Langeland und wir fangen gute Dorsche in Tiefen bis 20 Meter . Liegt also am Kaptän wie deine Rute ausfallen muss.


----------



## Hendreich (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Dein erster Beitrag fällt aber heftig aus. Wer bestimmt eigentlich ob Laichdorschangeln eine Sauerei ist oder nicht. Du bestimmt nicht. Es geht nach wie vor darum was für eine Rute, und nicht um Laichdorsche. Aber manche kapieren das einfach nicht. Ich vermute das hier gezielt solche schwachsinnigen Beiträge eingebracht werden, um hier im Forum Unruhe zu stiften. Ich hoffe daß das solchen Leuten wie dir nicht gelingt. 

Gruß Steffen |kopfkrat


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Moin Moin Schleien Stefan!!!
Wie Du sicherlich schon mitbekommen hast, ist die Pilkangelei im Februar nen heisses Eisen ...
Es gibt in dieser Jahreszeit *zwei Gruppen* von Kuttern.
*Die erste Gruppe* Kutter ist die, die gezielt in Tiefen Regionen (20m+X)nach den Grossdorschen suchen. Da fängt man zwar keine Massen, aber die Aussicht auf einem 20Pfünder +X sind durchaus reell. 
Solltet Ihr mit so einem Kutter fahren, kannst Du eigentlich alle Pilker unter 100gr zu Hause lassen. Schweres Gerät ist dann gefragt.Maximal 2,70m lange(Hebelwirkung) Pilkruten mit min. 200gr Wg und ne hochwertige und stabile Stationärrolle sind dann Pflicht!! Auch ne  20-30lbs Rute mit passender Multi macht bei der Art der Angelei Sinn. Es kann nämlich durchaus vorkommen das selbst 200gr Pilker von der Strömung weggeblasen werden wie ne Feder im Wind!!!
Ganz davon zu schweigen was nen 20Pfünder+X in der Strömung mit Deinem Gerät anstellt... Das heisst, Du solltest alles an Pilkern zwischen 100 und ca.300gr dabei haben. Auf Beifänger sollte bei der Art zu fischen verzichtet werden.

Dann Gibt es noch *die zweite Gruppe* an Kuttern, die auch zu der Jahreszeit ausschliesslich in Tiefen *BIS 20m*. nach Dorschen suchen. Bei dieser Gruppe Kuttern ist die Aussicht auf einen wirklich grossen Dorsch zwar wesentlich geringer, dafür kannst Du von den Stückzahlen her wesentlich mehr fangen. Bei dieser Gruppe Kuttern kannst Du dann auch ruhig Deine kräftige Hechtspinnrute und Pilker+Beifänger zwischen 50-100gr benutzen...
Ich persönlich kann dir nur *EINDRINGLICH RATEN* mit einem Kutter *aus der zweiten Gruppe* zu fahren!!!!!
Gerne gebe ich Dir per PN ein paar Kutter der zweiten Gruppe durch!!!

@all
An dieser unterschwelligen Diskusion über die Art der Angelei um diese Jahreszeit werde ich mich auf keinen Fall beteiligen!!!!!
Was aus so einem Thema werden kann hatten wir hier ja schon zur Genüge!!! Und wo das geendet ist wissen wohl so ziemlich alle hier!!!!...


----------



## Yupii (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

so, ich auch mal:
ich habe bei meinem ersten Angeltörn, das war in einem Oktober und auch richtig kabbelig mit 100 gr Pilkern und einem Beifänger geangelt. Dazu eine 50-140 gr Wurfgewicht aushaltende 3,50 lange Pilke und 35er Monoschnur auf der Stationärrolle. Das hat allemal für den Anfang gelangt. Verfeinern kannste die Angelei immer noch, wenn Dir die Kutterangelei gefällt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Da habe ich ja ohne es zu wollen und wissen in ein Wespennest gestochen...

Ich bin da wirklich völlig unbedarft, will einfach nur mal ein bisschen vom Kutter angeln... Mal sehen ob ich eine Info kriegen kann, was der Kutter anfährt und wie tief es da ist, werde dann noch mal genauer nach passendem Material suchen!

Danke erst mal für eure vielen Antworten, da werden ja wieder neue Sachen aufgeworfen... laichdorschangeln wollte ich eigentlich nicht, bin für Schonzeiten und deswegen werde ich noch mal wegen dem kutter nachfragen...

CU Stefan


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> @all
> An dieser unterschwelligen Diskusion über die Art der Angelei um diese Jahreszeit werde ich mich auf keinen Fall beteiligen!!!!!
> Was aus so einem Thema werden kann hatten wir hier ja schon zur Genüge!!! Und wo das geendet ist wissen wohl so ziemlich alle hier!!!!...



Wäre schön wenn das alle so sehen würden. #6


----------



## Hendreich (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

|sagnix mehr.


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das 1. mal Kutte vor fehmarn - wie am besten?*

Hallo Schleien-Stefan,

lass dich nicht entmutigen. So, wie ich die Leute hier einschätze, die angeln nicht auf Laichdorsche ( Und sagen´s dem Capt.). Nimm dir eine schwere Spinnrute mit einer 4000er Rolle mit (wurde bereits erwähnt!). Dann stell Dir vor, du angelst auf Zander. Gleiche Technik!
Die Fische kommen von allein! Und wenn nicht: Nicht jeder Angeltag ist auch Fangtag! Das gilt auch für´n Kutter!
So habe auch ich das moderne "Leichtpilken" entdeckt!

Grüße vom Brassenwürger#h


----------

